# DIY HD light not working with T8



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a couple of questions so please guide me....

I made my own DIY light using a shop light from HD. I went out last night and had enought money for one 48" T8 Aqua Glo bulb. When I put the bulb in only the very ends light up and my balast makes a buzzing noise. I had done some reading about rapid fire balast verse electronic balast. Mine is a rapid fire. I am assuming this is why my bulb will not light. I put a crappy regular 48" in there and it worked fine.

Question: Should I return the bulb and go to HD for some of their bulbs? I heard they had good bulbs for plants. 

I heard that I could use the wires that would be for the 2nd bulb and wire it up for the first bulb so it would "overload" and I could still use the bulb i bought. Is that right? Can I just go buy an electronic balast to do both lights?

My tank is in severe need of light. I have a 75 gal at the moment with two 15 watt Aqua Glo lights. This is what was given to me when I bought the tank.


Thanks you,


Matt


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Check the wattages on the two bulbs. Sounds like the Aqua Glo is a higher wattage and the ballast doesn't have enough balls to light it.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

The bulbs that I had in there from HD were just your run of the mill 40 watt bulbs. The T8 bulb I picked up is also a 40 watt bulb. The light fixture said that it accepts 25, 34 and 40 watt bulbs. 

I have a feeling that the problem is the balast being a rapid fire and not an electronic balast. 

Does anyone know about the bulbs from HD that I can use for an aquarium. I am on a budget...

Thank you for your help,



Matt


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hmmm. If you can find a spectrum on the bulbs at Home Depot get the ones that are closest to 6700K.


----------



## brion0 (Dec 24, 2008)

I had the same problem, ended up getting a lamp with a electronic ballast. Most of the ones ment for in home use have them. Only electronic ballasts can run overdriven.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

just return the ballast and get an electronic ballast. just make sure it can handle the wattage you're intending to power.

and it doesn't hurt to ask a HD employee for advice.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Haha, just 2 hours ago I played with not one but four of these 48" Home Depot shop lights trying to figure out which one works with what bulbs. 

The verdict is - there is no telling! 

Some worked only with 2 bulbs. Remove one and the other bulb does not work. It doesn't matter T8 or T12.
One fixture worked perfecly with 1 bulb or with 2 bulbs.

I'd get the GE DayLight 6500 or 6700 bulbs - a 2-pack is about $6 I think. Using both bulbs will work fine and the color is nice too although a little too white.

--Nikolay


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

I run a few of those cheap $8 Home Depot shop lights with the 6500k T8 bulbs also from HD;I think the bulbs were $6 for a 2 pack. (2x32w over a 55 and 4x32w over a 75).They work fine,some of mine have been over tanks for almost a year and the weeds grow nicely.
If they all quit working tomorrow,I've more than gotten my $8 apiece I paid for the fixture's.

the 6500k Daylight Deluxe I believe are the T8 bulbs I have.I think HD also has the plant lux if I remember right but I've never tried them as I like the look of the Daylight bulbs,they light the tanks up well,bright white light


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

xtremefour said:


> The light fixture said that it accepts 25, 34 and 40 watt bulbs.
> I have a feeling that the problem is the balast being a rapid fire and not an electronic balast.


The fixture sounds like it is HD's model number HBSL-16, if so it is a solid fixture and ballast, many many people use these over their tanks. It does have an electronic ballast, it is an instant start one from advance ballasts. (you can tell because it says it will run several different wattages, only electronic ballasts do that). I agree with Niko, your problem is most likely the way the fixture is wired, it won't work well with only one tube in place, try the aqua glo along with a standard bulb in the other socket, and ,make sure the aqua glo is seated properly.



xtremefour said:


> Does anyone know about the bulbs from HD that I can use for an aquarium. I am on a budget...


The bulbs labeled "Daylight deluxe" are the perfect choice for a planted tank.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the help guys. I was able to get it figured out. Or at least for it to work. 

I went back to the LFS and the guy exchanged it out for a different T8 bulb that was 8000K and said that it was compatible with electronic or magnetic ballast. I put the bulb in and it works great. 

I then went over to HD and found a Phillips Sunshine bulb I think it said that was 5500K in a T12. It was $5.67 and bought it. I hooked it up and it woked also. The only thing I dont like is that it has a greenish yellow cast to it. I am going to go over and look at some of the bulbs you recommended. 

Should I look at getting a 6500K or a 10,000k bulb since I already have an 8000k.

Matt


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

xtremefour said:


> Should I look at getting a 6500K or a 10,000k bulb since I already have an 8000k.
> 
> Matt


GE Daylight Deluxe 6500k T8

The T8 bulbs will run a little cooler than T12's. Those T8's are all I run in my cheap HD fixtures.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

Thaks for all the help guys. I will be getting a 6500 T8 GE Daylight Deluxe tomorrow. I bought a large bottle of excel the other night also since my DIY C02 broke. But that will be fixed this weekend.

Matt


----------



## Commodore 64 (Aug 13, 2008)

Home Despot also sells electronic ballasts.

You can get a 4-Bulb electronic ballasts for about 28 bucks...and wire it to a single bulb for 4x ODNO. Or you could wire it to 2 bulbs and do a pair of 2xODNO.

My HD shoplight runs (1) 4xODNO T8 and (1)2xODNO T8 bulb. I use it for starting seeds now, but it it would also work fine over a tank.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

I went back to HD on saturday with my son and found exactly what I needed. I found a two pack of T8 Sunshine bulbs, I think by Phillips that are 6500K. 

So I at the moment have a T8 8000K and a T8 6500K. The tank is really lit up well now. My tank is a 75 gal and I think the bulbs said they were 32 watts each, but I will have to check. When I set the tank up I used a silver background because that was all I had at the time. I know that I have less than 1wpg but it looks awfully bright. I am not to fond of the silver anymore but I think it is helping with the light reflection back into the tank. 

I might change to a black background and see what happens. 


Matt


----------

